# Karte  zerknittern?



## iGarfield (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Im moment versuche ich eine karte von europa im photosshop CS2 so aussehen zu lassen, wie eine aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Jetzt hab ich es nur geschaft sie wie eine schatzkarte aussehen zu lassen. Nun brauche ich hilfe und möchte wissen wie man die karte etwas zerknittern kann und den effekt zu erzeugen das sie zusammen und wie auf gefalltet wurde.

Könnte mir jemand hier helfen? Tutorial wäre auch gut.

Danke schon einmal für antworten.


----------



## XenonTaurus (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://www.graphics4all.de/tut_spezial11.php

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Xenon Taurus


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juli 2007)

Eventuell könnte man auch einfach ein Blatt Papier zerknittern und einscannen und die Karte dann darauf "mappen". Mit einem 3d-Programm wäre dies sicherlich auch sehr schön erreichbar. Alles weitere steht ja recht gut in dem bereits genannten Tutorial beschrieben.

Für weitere Fragen meld dich einfach.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

